# Answer an imperative with an imperative!



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Answer an imperative with an imperative!



:mum


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Make me!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Do it now!


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Try harder!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

God dammit, stop wasting my time!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hogwash! Tell me otherwise!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Don't you dare undermine my authority!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

You have no authority!


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Calm down!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't calm down from all the anxiety!


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Don't listen to Idealist!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, let us do whatever we want!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Nevermind all of you.. Stop having SAD right now!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't know a SAD anymore!


----------



## adsuperfan (Mar 7, 2006)

Stop fighting! All of you!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Stop telling us to calm down!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

This is a very harsh and critical thread! 
Imperatives was a questionable idea! 
But it's still fun!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Roswell, imperatives are commands, not just exclamations, so tell us what to do!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

All of you just shut the **** up!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey.. Watch your [email protected] language!!


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Don't think you can censor us, buddy!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Be a rebel!


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Why would we want to rebel!


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Stop being so bossy!


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Don't you dare talk to him like that!


----------



## adsuperfan (Mar 7, 2006)

Shut up!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Get over here and make me!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Make me make you!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

WTF dude, stop acting like a preschooler!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Stop telling people to stop stopping stopping stuff!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Let's stop all the fussin' and feudin' - NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adsuperfan (Mar 7, 2006)

Keep fighting!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crazies Unite!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

We need more exclaimations!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Then go exclaim more!


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

Say something positive.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

That's supposed to be an imperitive!


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

Imperative means command, not exclamation, so stop exclaiming everything and give a positive imperative.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Give me an example!


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

Give someone a hug.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Go talk to someone nice!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey kiddies, play nice.


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

{jumping in with a thought: we used to play this game in grade school when we were learning what commands/imperatives were. We would always tell someone to do something really funny. Just a thought}


Tell me to do something ridiculous (clean please).


----------



## adsuperfan (Mar 7, 2006)

go make some s'mores!


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

Chase a cat and see if you win.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Give peace a chance!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

go start a thread in the Positive or Goals forum!


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Bite me, all you happy hippies! :mum


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

_Edit: Save that for some other time_

Stay the hell away from this thread!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Stop insulting my thread!


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

Watch me try!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Who says your thread isn't publically owned by the people, and any unauthorized use of this telecast, without expressed written consent of the National Football League, is forbidden!!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Get your a** off the couch and make me a pizza!


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Don't even _think_ you can push _me_ around!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey, stop having all the fun archaic!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey, don't push her - push a Push Pop!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

stop STARING AT MY TAIL!!


----------



## catcave (Mar 30, 2006)

You have a banana in you tail(pipe) !!!!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Watch where you put your banana!!!! 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Don't you tell me where to stick my banana! :b


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey! Bluemonday get that banana out of me!!


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Stop trying to be the boss of my banana!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

What's the deeper meaning behind this banana!


----------



## adsuperfan (Mar 7, 2006)

stop asking questions, jack!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Stop telling people to stop asking questions!

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Make like that banana and peel!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banana THIS!


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

You first...bannana!


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

B-A-C-K-U-P off me!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

No.. start making sense!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Anybody who starts making sense in this thread will get pulverized, so don't do it!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Be not non nonsensical!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Do the opposite ofe what Jack'sSR said!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Post another imperative!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Answer my imperative first!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

No, get over it! Just move on!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Tell me your favorite color!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't do it, Johnny, he's got a gun!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

[email protected]#$ing tell me your favorite color or I'll shoot!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Show him Johnny!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Where's your connections now!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

DO NOT CONNECT THE JUXTAPOSING ADVERBS IN YOUR NEXT COMMAND!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Don't seriously say that so angrily unless we actually use adverbs anyway!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Do not tell me what I can forewarn about!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Jeez, chill out!


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Talk to the hand cause the face don't want to hear it anymore!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Heck NO, I won't talk to it, GOSH!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's hand that fights the man, and it's red, which matches his head!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Quit rhyming!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Rhyme the word swell with fidget!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Create a toupee, and say you wigged it!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adam and Eve said they figged it!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, Lilith said she digged it, so dig it!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Take your 'don't cares' and shove them!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Boss me around!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No way - I am going ro resurrect this thread after 74 days! :b


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Make me a sammich, stat!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sing the Ukrainian national anthem backwards!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Everyone shut up!


----------



## try2livefree (Jul 14, 2004)

Make me shut up!


----------



## Clessa (Jan 25, 2006)

Eat 259 saltine crackers NOW!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Don't look at me like that!


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Look at the ground instead of pabs!


----------



## Clessa (Jan 25, 2006)

Watch where you're going!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

You watch where you're going!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Don't let this thread die!


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Stop dying now!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

keep it alive I say!!!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

stop me from re-resurrecting this thread!


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

NO!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Why are you tying that gag on me?!?!?!

....._Happy Birthday, Everybody! Happy Birthday to You! _ :lol


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Stop forgetting how to properly form imperatives.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Stop being an imperative Nazi!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't make me put my foot up your ***!


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

im so confused im not smart enough for this thread!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Once again, something that could be brought to my attention YESTERDAY!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

You get so cute when you're angry!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Give me one good reason!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*I've* seen your picture!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Look all you want then!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

It's a free country!


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Don't tell *me* its a free country!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

That's your problem, man!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey, Take it outside!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Wanna fight about it?!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Excuse me??!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Learn English!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Teach me!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'll show you some engrish!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Speak American, goddarnet!


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

Eat **** and die!

(it's a quote.... Jeeze) :hide


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Go wash your mouth out with soap or the mods will do it for you! j/k


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Don't you kid around with me!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatchu talkin' about!


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Figure it out yourself!


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Don't get mad, get even!


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Don't bring math into this!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

How dare you revive this thread!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

It's imperative to post another imperative in this thread of imperatives!!!!!!!!

!!!!




! !






!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

You will absolutely not not do so!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I am the imperial imperiator of Imperativille; don't you dare answer any of MY imperatives with an imperative!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

OKAY - THEN!!!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Move faster!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Walk, don't run!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

LOOK OUT, A TROUT!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Don't pout, you've got gout!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

But.!!! Auek!!! Or?...!!!! Ahhh!!! Yoouuu!!!! Rorg!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Who do you think I am?!?!?!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (!)


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Don't !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! at me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Stop using excessive exclamation points!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Stay positive about this people!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Make us!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Let this thread die!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> Let this thread die!


How?!?! How can we stop this cursed thread?!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh no!! Here it goes again!!!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

stop I said!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Don't stop! Never stop!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Never give up!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Run away!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Stop using exclamation points.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> Stop using exclamation points.


HERETIC!!!!!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Speak UP!!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Don't give me orders.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

But I insist!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Use imperatives, rule-breaker!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Break the rules!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You break the rules. :lol


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

:mum :mum :mum :mum :mum !!!!!!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Go to sleep, 416girl!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, do it, 416girl!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Don't use peer pressure!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Someone give me $2000.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

HALT! Vere iz your paperz?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Get to da choppa!!!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Shut yer mouth! (No, wait don't do it, I didn't mean it!)


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Be more respectful. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Excuse me!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Make me!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

"Chin up!" Said Mother Nature to the giraffes.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

dont bump!!


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Dont put words into the mouth of Mother Nature!


----------

